# Hello from Alaska



## coopermaple (Aug 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from the other end of the country! I know a number of people over winter bees in AK. I believe there are a few on here from time to time. Nice to hear your son is intersted as well! Good Luck!


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Welcome Scott!


----------



## briangutz (May 20, 2011)

Hello Scott,

There is some good info on the Southcentral Alaska Beekeepers Association web site. Make sure you look at the "Some Writings from SABA Presidents, Past and Present" Section. http://www.alaskabees.com/PresidentWritings.html 

Best of luck with your AK bees!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Scott!


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

Welcome!

My understanding is that it is pretty difficult to winter bees in Alaska due to long time they spend inside the hive over winter and nosema/dysentry is the problem. If you do get the occassional +50F days, the bees will take short cleansing flights.

There's no harm in trying to winter them. Treat them for Nosema with Fumigilin in the fall, make sure there is 175 lbs of honey in the hive, insulate the hives, control the varroa mites, and provide minimal but adequate(exhaust moisture given off by bees consuming honey) ventilation.

Carniolans may be a better breed as they originated from a colder climate and winter with a smaller population. Hence, consume considerably less honey over winter.


----------



## AkDan (Apr 13, 2012)

hey from north pole!

there's a fella in anchorage you need to get in touch with. 

http://web.mac.com/klmalone/Alaska_Honey_Bee/About_Me.html


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------

